# Goat bite, good vs bad?



## robbor (Sep 29, 2012)

Ok how do i tell a good bite vs a bad bite??? Pics please if you have them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

This is Begora...she has a underbite...although it does not keep her from eating and is adorable since she smiles a lot...it is not a desirable trait


----------



## robbor (Sep 29, 2012)

LOL, reminds me of the commercial for "doggie dentures"!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes...She is real sweet...we bought a whole herd of goats from a lady who was battling cancer...she could no longer care for them...Begora is the last to be re homed..I think her under bite turns folks off...but we love her..and if a new home comes..then great..if not then she is in a good place. : ) 
there is a post here I posted showing parrot mouth....for another bad mouth pic.. 
but here is a pic of our Saanen buck who is a HAM lol..but shows a good looking mouth...top and bottle line up well..


----------



## robbor (Sep 29, 2012)

I thought i was supposed to be looking inside at the the teeth and bite?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes that is better....lol...have you googled it?


----------



## robbor (Sep 29, 2012)

All that comes up is a pic of a goat smiling, lol.
nothing on google that i saw.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I would totally take Begora if you deliver! I love that smile!


----------

